# Dog friendly lakes in New Jersey?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am sure there are closer places but I can't tell you where.If you are looking to make a day of it there is a place in Northern Jersey, Ramapo Reservation that "allows" dogs to swim in the upper lake. It is just off Rt. 17 on Rt. 202.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe you can let them swim in the lake at Mercer County park (my hair dresser used to take her Golden there all the time) but they have to be on lead.

Island Beach State Park lets dogs on the beach on lead only. You can't take them on the beaches with pavilions but drive down to the end and you can take the out. Be careful there are a lot of rip currents down the shore and fishermen on the shore you need to give room for casting. Bring water and portable shade it gets hot but it is lovely.

Welcome to NJ and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to NJ! 

I wish I could help, but I don't even know the answer. We would definitely like to eventually take Chester to the beach, but I have no idea where he would be allowed. I know there's lots of beaches that allow dogs during the offseason, but I don't know about during summer months. I hope there are other New Jersians here that can suggest more places.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Manasquan has a dog beach that I've heard of but have never visited. 

Griff's breeder takes the dogs to a lake somewhere in South Jersey.. need to find out that info. for you.

One of these days I've got to get Griff down there - unfortunately they tend to go pretty early in the AM and we're not early risers on the weekends.


----------



## Karlysmom (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies. We were really hoping to take the dogs out this weekend but now I have the flu. My husbad had it earlier in the week and now I have it. I am hoping to feel better tomorrow so we can do something fun with Sandy and Karly. I am anxious to see If Karly will swim. Once we try out some lakes I will post the info on here for others.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, Yes, Cape May Beach (bay side) allows dogs on the beach.

Welcome to the forum, and I hope you feel better.

June


----------

